# All-time record snowfall in Burlington



## faceplant (Jan 4, 2010)

*All-time record snowfall in Burlington*


(NECN: Burlington, Vt.) - A record amount of snow fell in Burlington from the weekend storm that left a coat of varying depth across the region.

In South Burlington, 33 inches fell -- an all-time record for one storm.

The previous record was a Christmas snowstorm in 1969, which left close to 30 inches over a three-day period.


_saweet!_


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting PR for UVM acceptees


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 5, 2010)

did Stowe/Smuggs benefit?


----------



## polski (Jan 5, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> did Stowe/Smuggs benefit?



JD partially addressed this in another thread where he noted the resort side of Stowe got wind-scoured while the snow was deep on the backside of Mansfield. Generally the valley just east and a little south of Lake Champlain got dumped on heavily from a localized lake-effect snow; saw somewhere that the snowfall amounts decreased by an inch every mile away from the lake you went to the east for the first 10-20 miles. West side of the lake also did not get walloped. Over the long duration of the event most ski areas in the Greens got around a foot or a little more. (I even saw one report someplace that said there was noticeably less snow on the eastern than western peaks within Killington.)

Very unusual storm in many respects, from the overall synoptic setup (retrograding off the ocean, looping around from Nova Scotia back toward Maine) to the wide variation in snowfall locally. The whole thing was upside-down, basically, with warmer temps the farther north you went. Even yesterday early morning the National Weather Service was talking of possible freezing drizzle in N VT/NY but NOT in areas farther south - I decided not to ski Burke yesterday but to go to Magic instead, not because I thought there would be enough freezing drizzle to seriously harm the skiing surface but because I didn't want to deal with driving in that nonsense.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 8, 2010)

John Atkinson at Sugarbush had a great line in his weekly email update: 

"Everybody was disappointed in the Nor'easter that dropped a foot of wind on the mountain and three feet of powder in Burlington"


----------



## JD (Jan 8, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> John Atkinson at Sugarbush had a great line in his weekly email update:
> 
> "Everybody was disappointed in the Nor'easter that dropped a foot of wind on the mountain and three feet of powder in Burlington"



Which has now consolidated down to a ripping 2 feet of pow...and it's snowing again!


----------

